# Forest green or lavender/purple betta wanted!



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Hi guys, I am wanting a "forest green" or lavender coloured siamese fighterfish-female-halfmoon-for around september time, preferably in uk, if anyone knows someone who has one or has one themself plz let me know!!!Thanks


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Betty said:


> Hi guys, I am wanting a "forest green" or lavender coloured siamese fighterfish-female-halfmoon-for around september time, preferably in uk, if anyone knows someone who has one or has one themself plz let me know!!!Thanks


Best bet is to check Aquabid.com. There are some insanely gorgeous bettas on there. The colouring you want is so specialized, probably only a breeder will have them.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, you might have to search for a while, true greens and purples are pretty rare. most purples are blue with a red wash, or red with a blue wash


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And I can't say I've ever seen an actual pure green betta. They're always teal green.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I've seen pictures of a few but yeah generally "green" means more of a greenish blue


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Tisia said:


> I've seen pictures of a few but yeah generally "green" means more of a greenish blue


dont forget that they even put down the colour names different from the fish just to get more views on them. i was looking for a green betta or marble colour pattern and i finally found it under an unassuming name of marble dt.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

nel3 said:


> dont forget that they even put down the colour names different from the fish just to get more views on them. i was looking for a green betta or marble colour pattern and i finally found it under an unassuming name of marble dt.


I envy those people who just "happen" to find marbles at their Wal-Mart, Petsmart, or Petco. All I usually see are red, blue, and off-white, sometimes gold. I've only seen one marble at my Petco and I didn't know how rare they were or I would have gotten him.


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, will give the website a try


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I envy those people who just "happen" to find marbles at their Wal-Mart, Petsmart, or Petco. All I usually see are red, blue, and off-white, sometimes gold. I've only seen one marble at my Petco and I didn't know how rare they were or I would have gotten him.


ive seen a blue/red/purple marble at a pet store near me. blueish red body red in middle of fins and clear on fin edges. its still probably there now. id love to get it but my hearts isnt into it yet. the green marble stole my heart and its not even here yet, much less no finalised shipping date (end of june). id love to get the red/blue marble but ive reached my betta limit for now (2 betta blue VT 1gal, green marble 2.5gal). my parents wont be too happy to see 3rd fish atm and i only have a .5gal that will serve as future QT. thankfully if all goes well i'll be moving out in september and hope there's money and space if i ever get that marble.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Try asking some of your local fish shops.My local one in Gloucester orders in their Bettas from Thailand.I was able to specify a colour & fin type and they ordered in 3 of that kind.I had first choice and the other two were sold as usual in their shop.

Tomsk


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

got some pics of the blue marble, think theres a second darker one also. some fish had fin nipping and medium finrot (1/2 tail rotted out). there are 5 white ones but only 2 are pure white rest have either stress lines or lateral lines on them.
the marble is more of a pink body than a prple in this one.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

@Tomsk:Thanks I will do that, we have a good relationship with guy at lfs and he did promise that if we ever wanted a specific fish all we had to do is ask-with the promise of us selling some fry to him lol-didn't think about that!!!


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

nel3 said:


> got some pics of the blue marble, think theres a second darker one also. some fish had fin nipping and medium finrot (1/2 tail rotted out). there are 5 white ones but only 2 are pure white rest have either stress lines or lateral lines on them.
> the marble is more of a pink body than a prple in this one.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Are you looking to sell these fish?If so, do you have any females with similar colouring to the first of the pics?What would shipping fee be?and price for fish?and could you hold one until september time or would i have to beg my parents to let me get her now?lol thanks


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Betty said:


> Are you looking to sell these fish?If so, do you have any females with similar colouring to the first of the pics?What would shipping fee be?and price for fish?and could you hold one until september time or would i have to beg my parents to let me get her now?lol thanks


lol sorry, these are the fish pics i took at the store. i dont plan to buy any really. i got all i need so far ble VT and green DT, well my green marble dt is waiting for its shipping date. i was just posting a few pics to show the variety that shop has rather than the regular 90% blue VT and CTs. no shops in montreal sell females. sofar ive seen some in pets mart in platsburg.


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

nel3 said:


> lol sorry, these are the fish pics i took at the store. i dont plan to buy any really. i got all i need so far ble VT and green DT, well my green marble dt is waiting for its shipping date. i was just posting a few pics to show the variety that shop has rather than the regular 90% blue VT and CTs. no shops in montreal sell females. sofar ive seen some in pets mart in platsburg.


 
Ok thanks lol  if you were wanting a couple of females I am going to breed simon and one of the girls soon so when they are the right size I could ship you some of the good looking ones to you?If you like that idea then they should be ready at about september time I think-ironic that I'm looking for a fish to buy at around september time and when i breed the fish should be ready by about the same time!!!lol!


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Bit of a change in advert,female Forest green, lavender, or marble combtail wanted, if anyone has even just a combtail of a different colour and would be willing to sell to me and ship, I would be more than happy to send some fry back over to you, I am hoping to breed the female with my male-Simon, I have researched a bit and know that breeding a veil tail with a comb tail should throw some half sun's.please someone have a combtail for me, I love experimenting and I believe that it is a very fair trade for some of the best fry from spawn.


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Omg just found an ad on here for sushi coupons showing a pic of caviar-yes thats right-FISH EGGS-on this website-about fish-about loving our fish!!!


----------

